# Overclocking Issue



## tchokr (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I need some help. I overclocked my 8600GT a very small amount, only 20Mhz on clock, memory and shader. 
It worked fine for a short amount of time before my monitor started flickering and then just went black. Now, every time I turn on and after I log in, then the same flickering and black.
Can you tell me how I would be able to get on to my desktop in order to change the settings back to default? I have already tried in safe mode but I had no luck. Any help would be much appreciated. Im on Windows XP SP3.
Thanks


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try these

*pull the cmos (small button cell battery on motherboard) for five minutes.. Then put it back in. Try windows or safe mode

*If your board has onboard video, pull out the card, boot into windows with your onboard video, and uninstall anything relating to the 8600gt. Drivers, programs, everything. 
Put the card back in, and reinstall drivers and programs
If your board does not have an onboard video, try another graphics card


----------

